# Problems configuring HAST



## Oposum (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm stuck with configuring HAST on two 8.1-Release FreeBSD servers.
First my configuration files.
Note: I have replaced some numbers/letters in the ips/hostname with 'x' for privacy reson:

mcn-backup1:

```
mcn-backup1# less /etc/rc.conf
defaultrouter="1x1.55.1x9.250"
hostname="mcn-backup1.xxx.de"
ifconfig_em0="inet 1x1.55.1x9.135  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="german.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
hastd_enable="YES"
```

mcn-backup2:

```
defaultrouter="1x1.55.1x9.250"
hostname="mcn-backup2.xxx.de"
ifconfig_em0="inet 1x1.55.1x9.136  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="german.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
hastd_enable="YES"
```

The hast.conf on both nodes (of course they are the same):

```
mcn-backup2# less /etc/hast.conf
resource mirror {
        on mcn-backup1 {
                local /dev/da0
                remote 1x1.55.1x9.135
        }
        on mcn-backup2 {
                local /dev/da0
                remote 1x1.55.1x9.136
        }
}
```

Both servers are the same IBM x3250 M3. The systems partition is physically stored on a usb flash drive (/dev/da1). The server HDD-bays have 2x 2.0 TB SATA-HDDs installed configured as Raid 1 (/dev/da0).

Now the output if I start up hastd _only_ on the primary device (I didn't touch the second node for this now):

```
1. mcn-backup1# hastd -dF
2. mcn-backup1# hastctl role primary all

Output:
mcn-backup1# hastd -dF
[INFO] [mirror] (init) Role changed to primary.
[DEBUG][1] [mirror] (primary) Obtained info about /dev/da0.
[DEBUG][1] [mirror] (primary) Locked /dev/da0.
[DEBUG][1] Accepting connection to tcp4://0.0.0.0:8457.
[INFO] Connection from tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:47830 to tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:8457.
[ERROR] [mirror] (primary) We act as primary for the resource and not as secondary as requested by tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:47830.
[WARNING] [mirror] (primary) Remote node acts as primary for the resource and not as secondary.
[INFO] [mirror] (primary) Device hast/mirror created.
[DEBUG][1] Accepting connection to tcp4://0.0.0.0:8457.
[INFO] Connection from tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:32528 to tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:8457.
[ERROR] [mirror] (primary) We act as primary for the resource and not as secondary as requested by tcp4://1x1.55.1x9.135:32528.
[WARNING] [mirror] (primary) Remote node acts as primary for the resource and not as secondary.
[..]
```
This will go on until I stop it. The second server shows excatly the same behaviour, if i try to set it up as primary.
It seems like i can't setup one node as the primary HAST device, because it is connecting to himself (and spaming the log files 

Furthermore, if I now start up the second one they won't connect to each other (pinging each other works fine).

I hope someone can help me with that.

PS: Yes, of course i've read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13531


----------



## osman (Dec 20, 2010)

I think your hastd.conf should be


```
resource mirror {
        on mcn-backup1 {
                local /dev/da0
                remote 1x1.55.1x9.[B][color="Red"]136[/color][/B]
        }
        on mcn-backup2 {
                local /dev/da0
                remote 1x1.55.1x9.[B][color="Red"]135[/color][/B]
        }
}
```


----------



## Oposum (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you very much osman. This was my mistake.
Changed the Ips, and now it is working (or syncing for hours and hours) -> problem solved.


----------

